# Nach HD-Crash/Rückspielung des backups: 167x emake fails

## Andreas O.

Hallo, 

meine alte 500 GB-Festplatte hat nun leider ganz den Geist aufgegeben (massenweise I/O-Fehler und Klackern etc.).

Ich habe  das backup, das vor ein paar Wochen auf eine externe Festplatte von Gentoo gemacht wurde nun mit grsync und Knoppix auf die  neue 1.000 GB-Festplatte übertragen.

Dieses backup enthielt wohl auch schon einige beschädigte Dateien  :Sad: 

Beim Booten meines alten Kernels 3.7.10 kamen nun eine Reihe von Fehlermeldungen, u. a. dass cups, gdm, bluez, nvidia, irgendein network-Dienst etc. nicht mehr gestartet werden konnten.

Zumindest konnte ich mich noch als root einloggen. Offensichtlich waren auch noch einige Sources-Dateien meines alten 3.7.10er-Kernels beschädigt, also habe ich mal den neuen Genkernel 3.8.13 sowie die dazu gehörigen Sources installiert und mit eselect kernel set auf die neuen 3.8.13er-Sources verwiesen und neu mit dem 3.8.13er-Kernel gebootet.

Vorher hatte ich auch schon emerge --sync durchgeführt und portage nach ausdrücklicher Empfehlung aktualisiert.

revdep-rebuild; revdep-rebuild -i; revdep-rebuild -i -- -av bricht jeweils beim neuen emerge von 167 Paketen und entsprechenden lib-Inkonsistenzen (davon vielleicht nur 8 updates) regelmäßig beim ersten emerge des Paketes "cups" bereits in der compile phase mit "emake failed" ab.

Ich hatte dann auch mal probeweise cups deinstalliert und versucht, es wieder zu emergen, leider nun auch ein "emake failed".

Auch ein vorgeschlagenes 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

scheiterte mit den "emake failed".

Ich hatte vorher ein Gnome-basierendes System auf einem 64bit-Kernel eingerichtet, wo entsprechend viele Pakete nun beschädigt sind, z. B. evolution oder nautilus.

Zumindest konnte ich probeweise z. B. den "Midnight-commander" mc unmergen und erfolgreich wieder installieren, so dass emerge scheinbar -zumindest in Teilen noch funktioniert.

Ich glaube, es macht auch wenig Sinn, nun alle 167 schadhaften Pakete zu deinstallieren und dann wieder neu zu emergen, hatte ja z. B. bei cups auch nicht mehr funktioniert  :Sad: 

Wie komme ich nun wieder zu einem lauffähigen System, ohne neu installieren zu müssen? Bin mit meinem Latein nun leider am Ende    :Confused: 

----------

## Andreas O.

Erster Teilerfolg:

konnte nun eine aktuelle Version von nvidia-drivers installieren und komme nun mit:

```
startx exec icewm
```

in eine graphische Oberfläche, so dass ich nun leichter relevante Fehlermeldungen/Hinweise posten kann.

Nachdem nun auch die Installation von "leafpad" nicht funktioniert hat (gedit funktioniert nicht mehr), konnte ich zumindest noch "jedit" installieren:

Am Anfang vielleicht der Inhalt meiner make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="acpi bindist bluetooth mmx sse sse2 alsa -kde X dbus gtk gnome -doc"

#vgl./usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

MAKEOPTS="-j4" #CPU-Anzahl+1

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

#lokaler Portage Tree, der nicht durch emerge --sync wieder gel�scht wird:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#Fuer den X-Server xorg:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

#Sprachvariablen

LINGUAS="de"

#Um LibreOffice u.a. pdfimport beizubringen:

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport" 
```

Ich würde auch gerne die komplette Ausgabe von revdep-rebuild -i (am besten in einer Textdatei) posten, finde hier aber keine Möglichkeit diese als Anlage zu posten   :Embarassed: 

emerge --info =cups-1.6.2

liefert Folgendes:

```
System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X3_455_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8184024 total,   6727416 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Jul 2013 19:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## Andreas O.

Die Sache geht nun doch weiter voran   :Very Happy: 

Habe nun nochmal:

```
emerge --sync
```

und dann:

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

durchgeführt, wo nun zur Zeit 36/75 Paketen installiert werden (zur Zeit der gcc-4.6.3), wobei cups nun bereits erfolgreich installiert wurde.  :Very Happy: 

Ich hoffe, dass danach dann auch revdep-rebuild durchläuft, ich gebe anschließend noch Bescheid.

----------

## Andreas O.

Da habe ich mich leider zu früh gefreut, das Kompilieren des gcc und damit die Installation der restlichen Pakete brach leider ab, revdep-rebuild brachte mich anschließend auch nicht weiter.   :Sad: 

Übrigens bricht auch ein emerge --depclean bei mir ab.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass sehr viele Programme wie z. B. gphoto2 von der libgdk-x11-2...  abhängen und hier scheinbar diese lib kaputt ist...  :Rolling Eyes:   (eine Suche mit emerge --search libgdk-x11 führte leider zu keinem Treffer).

Da erwartet mich wohl noch eine Menge Arbeit, muss das Projekt aus zeitlichen Gründen nun leider schieben.

Kann mir bitte hier jemand konkret noch weiterhelfen?

----------

## Andreas O.

Jippieh, ich konnte nun alles in Wohlgefallen auflösen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Zuerst habe ich gphoto2 deinstalliert, dann habe ich gegoogelt, wo sich die libgdk-x11-2.... versteckt, und diese dann neu installiert:

```
emerge -aNuv x11-libs/gtk+:2
```

Dann das Metapaket "gnome" deinstalliert.

Dann nochmal ein:

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

gemacht.

Dann:

```
emerge --depclean
```

(hier mussten etliche Gnome-Pakete deinstalliert werden).

Und schließlich noch ein:

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

und ein:

```
etc-update
```

Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe wieder die Pakete aus Gnome nachinstallieren, die ich wirklich brauche   :Smile: 

Es waren offensichtlich zu viele ungelöste Abhängigkeiten auf einmal, die ich nun durch gezielte Löschaktionen auflösen konnte.

Ich hoffe, ich kann jemanden damit weiterhelfen.

Andreas

----------

